# ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الانسان



## انصار المصطفى (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*





> ثُمَّ دَعَا الْجَمْعَ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «اسْمَعُوا وَافْهَمُوا.
> 11 لَيْسَ مَا يَدْخُلُ الْفَمَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ بَلْ مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْفَمِ هَذَا يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ».
> 12 حِينَئِذٍ تَقَدَّمَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَتَعْلَمُ أَنَّ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ لَمَّا سَمِعُوا الْقَوْلَ نَفَرُوا؟»
> 13 فَأَجَابَ: «كُلُّ غَرْسٍ لَمْ يَغْرِسْهُ أَبِي السَّمَاوِيُّ يُقْلَعُ.
> ...


 

*كلنا نعلم انه في العهد القديم لحم الخنزير محرم اكله لانه نجس كما في النص التالي*




> و الخنزير لانه يشق ظلفا و يقسمه ظلفين لكنه لا يجتر فهو نجس لكم "اللآويين


 
*هل كان السيد المسيح يقصد من قوله *




> لَيْسَ مَا يَدْخُلُ الْفَمَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ بَلْ مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْفَمِ هَذَا يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ».


 
 *تحليل اكل النجس و هل اصبح بقوله هذا كل الاشياء التي كانت تعتبر نجسه في العهد القديم غير نجسه و محلله*
*و شكر*اً


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*أراد السيّد أن يمسك الجماهير البسيطة بيده ويدخل بهم إلى الحياة الداخليّة، ليُدركوا أن سرّ الحياة والقداسة لا يكمن في الأعمال الخارجيّة الظاهرة، وإنما في الحياة الداخليّة. إنه لم يتجاهل ما يدخل الفم تمامًا، لكنّه ليس هو الذي يُنجِّس، بل ما في داخل الإنسان والمُعلن خلال ما يخرج من الفم.*
*عندما تنجّس قلب الأبوين الأوّلين الداخلي اهتمّا لا بعلاج الداخل، إنّما بستر جسديهما في الخارج، كمن يُزيّن بيته المُنهار عِوض معالجة أساساته. هكذا اهتم قادة اليهود بغسل الأيدي قبل الطعام حتى لا يتنجّسوا، ولم يهتمّوا بما يصدر عن قلوبهم من نجاسات تظهر خلال كلماتهم المملوءة رياءً وإدانة.*
*
تعليقى
لينا فى حاجة لحيوانات تعملنا معنى الطهارة فاتى كلمة الله نفسه واسس ملكوته بروحه داخلنا 
*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *أراد السيّد أن يمسك الجماهير البسيطة بيده ويدخل بهم إلى الحياة الداخليّة، ليُدركوا أن سرّ الحياة والقداسة لا يكمن في الأعمال الخارجيّة الظاهرة، وإنما في الحياة الداخليّة. إنه لم يتجاهل ما يدخل الفم تمامًا، لكنّه ليس هو الذي يُنجِّس، بل ما في داخل الإنسان والمُعلن خلال ما يخرج من الفم.*
> *عندما تنجّس قلب الأبوين الأوّلين الداخلي اهتمّا لا بعلاج الداخل، إنّما بستر جسديهما في الخارج، كمن يُزيّن بيته المُنهار عِوض معالجة أساساته. هكذا اهتم قادة اليهود بغسل الأيدي قبل الطعام حتى لا يتنجّسوا، ولم يهتمّوا بما يصدر عن قلوبهم من نجاسات تظهر خلال كلماتهم المملوءة رياءً وإدانة.*
> 
> *تعليقى*
> *لينا فى حاجة لحيوانات تعملنا معنى الطهارة فاتى كلمة الله نفسه واسس ملكوته بروحه داخلنا *


 
اخي شمس الحق انت لم تجب على سؤالي



> و الخنزير لانه يشق ظلفا و يقسمه ظلفين لكنه لا يجتر فهو نجس لكم "اللآويين


*هل كان السيد المسيح يقصد من قوله *



> لَيْسَ مَا يَدْخُلُ الْفَمَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ بَلْ مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْفَمِ هَذَا يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ».


تحليل اكل النجس 
وهل اصبح بقوله هذا كل الاشياء التي كانت تعتبر نجسه في العهد القديم غير نجسه و محلله
و شكراً


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أكتوبر 2010)

> كل الاشياء التي كانت تعتبر نجسه في العهد القديم غير نجسه و محلله


*المسيح نفسه رد لبطرس الرسول
**11 فَرَأَى السَّمَاءَ مَفْتُوحَةً، وَإِنَاءً نَازِلاً عَلَيْهِ مِثْلَ مُلاَءَةٍ عَظِيمَةٍ مَرْبُوطَةٍ بِأَرْبَعَةِ أَطْرَافٍ وَمُدَلاَةٍ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.*
*12 وَكَانَ فِيهَا كُلُّ دَوَابِّ الأَرْضِ وَالْوُحُوشِ وَالزَّحَّافَاتِ وَطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ.*
*13 وَصَارَ إِلَيْهِ صَوْتٌ: «قُمْ يَا بُطْرُسُ، اذْبَحْ وَكُلْ».*
*14 فَقَالَ بُطْرُسُ: «كَلاَّ يَارَبُّ! لأَنِّي لَمْ آكُلْ قَطُّ شَيْئًا دَنِسًا أَوْ نَجِسًا».*
*15 فَصَارَ إِلَيْهِ أَيْضًا صَوْتٌ ثَانِيَةً: «مَا طَهَّرَهُ اللهُ لاَ تُدَنِّسْهُ أَنْتَ!»*
*16 وَكَانَ هذَا عَلَى ثَلاَثِ مَرَّاتٍ، ثُمَّ ارْتَفَعَ الإِنَاءُ أَيْضًا إِلَى السَّمَاءِ.*


*ومن تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى*
* يميز العهد القديم بين الحيوانات الطاهرة وغير الطاهرة (لا 11: 2- 27؛ تث 14: 3-20). لم يكسر القديس بطرس قط هذا المبدأ. الآن قد حان الوقت لتحقيق الناموس، لا في حرفيته القاتلة، بل بالروح المحيي، فإن لهذه الشرائع مفاهيمها الروحية، وقد سبق لنا توضيحها أثناء تفسير سفري العدد والتثنية.*
* "فصار إليه أيضًا صوت ثانية:*
* ما طهره اللَّه، لا تُدنسه أنت". [15]*
* ماذا يقصد بالقول: ما طهره الله؟ ما أعلن الله عنه أنه طاهر، أو ما يأمرك به الله أن تفعله، فإنه حتمًا لا يكون دنسًا ولا خطأ. ما كان لديك في فكرك من تمييز بين ما هو طاهر وما هو غير طاهر يقوم على التفسير الحرفي كبعض الشرائع في الناموس. الآن لتحمل فكرًا روحيًا، لترى ما هو طاهر وما هو دنس، ليس بمنظار ناموسي حرفي، فترى الأمم دنسين. الآن يدعون لنوال ذات الإحسانات والبركات التي يقدمها لله لليهود. لقد انشق الحجاب الحاجز بين الفريقين، ودُعي العالم كله للشركة معًا والتمتع بإنجيلٍ واحدٍ وإيمانٍ واحدٍ (أف 2: 14؛ غل 3: 28). الآن يلزم إعادة النظر في فهم الشرائع الناموسية بعد انهيار الحجاب الحاجز.*
* لقد كان بين اليهود والأمم حائط، فيظن اليهود أنهم وحدهم لهم نصيب في هيكل الرب، وأن الآخرين مرذولون. لقد جاء حجر الزاوية الذي يضم بالحق الحائطين معًا في الهيكل الجديد.*
*في حديث القديس إكليمنضس السكندري عن "الطعام" يعلق على هذه العبارة، قائلاً: [ليس هناك اعتبار لما نستخدمه من هذه الأشياء (الأطعمة)، إذ تتساوى كلها، "لأنه ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الإنسان..." أكلة من البقول حيث تكون المحبة خير من ثور معلوف ومعه بغضة" (أم 15: 17)... البقول والأعشاب ليست هي المحبة، بل ما يجب علينا هو أن نتناول وجباتنا بالمحبة، وذلك ما نقصده بالأغابي أو وليمة المحبة. في هذا من الأفضل إتباع الاعتدال في الأمور... فإن الإفراط (في الأكل) فيه خطورة، والمغالاة (في الصوم) مكروه، وأما اختيار الوسط في الأمور فجيد[font=&quot][514].][/font]*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*



المسيح نفسه رد لبطرس الرسول
11 فَرَأَى السَّمَاءَ مَفْتُوحَةً، وَإِنَاءً نَازِلاً عَلَيْهِ مِثْلَ مُلاَءَةٍ عَظِيمَةٍ مَرْبُوطَةٍ بِأَرْبَعَةِ أَطْرَافٍ وَمُدَلاَةٍ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
12 وَكَانَ فِيهَا كُلُّ دَوَابِّ الأَرْضِ وَالْوُحُوشِ وَالزَّحَّافَاتِ وَطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ.
13 وَصَارَ إِلَيْهِ صَوْتٌ: «قُمْ يَا بُطْرُسُ، اذْبَحْ وَكُلْ».
14 فَقَالَ بُطْرُسُ: «كَلاَّ يَارَبُّ! لأَنِّي لَمْ آكُلْ قَطُّ شَيْئًا دَنِسًا أَوْ نَجِسًا».
15 فَصَارَ إِلَيْهِ أَيْضًا صَوْتٌ ثَانِيَةً: «مَا طَهَّرَهُ اللهُ لاَ تُدَنِّسْهُ أَنْتَ!»
16 وَكَانَ هذَا عَلَى ثَلاَثِ مَرَّاتٍ، ثُمَّ ارْتَفَعَ الإِنَاءُ أَيْضًا إِلَى السَّمَاءِ.


أنقر للتوسيع...


شكراً اخي شمس الحق على الاجابه لكن لي سؤال 
مثلا لحم الخنزير يقول العهد القديم 
و الخنزير لانه يشق ظلفا و يقسمه ظلفين لكنه لا يجتر فهو نجس لكم "اللآويين 
اي انه ذكر في هذا النص ان لحم الخنزير نجس وهنا السيد المسيح يقول (مَا طَهَّرَهُ اللهُ لاَ تُدَنِّسْهُ أَنْتَ)
و الخنزير نجس و ليس طاهر لانه النص يقول انه نجس هل يوجد نص يقول ان لحم الخنزير مثلا طاهر و غير نجس لانك قلت انه يقصد با ما طهره الله ما اعلن الله عنه انه طاهر او يأمر به الله ان نفعله 
*


----------



## أَمَة (9 أكتوبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> و الخنزير لانه يشق ظلفا و يقسمه ظلفين لكنه لا يجتر فهو نجس لكم "اللآويين
> هل كان السيد المسيح يقصد من قوله
> لَيْسَ مَا يَدْخُلُ الْفَمَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ بَلْ مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْفَمِ هَذَا يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ». تحليل اكل النجس و هل اصبح بقوله هذا كل الاشياء التي كانت تعتبر نجسه في العهد القديم غير نجسه و محلله
> و شكراً


 
أختي *أنصار المصطفى*

إستنتاجك سليم أن بقول السيد المسيح اصبحت الأشياء التي كانت *تعتبر* نجسة في العهد القديم غير نجسة ومحللة. 

أصبتِ في أستعمالك كلمة "*تعتبر*" لأن العهد القديم فعلا حرم أمورا لها معاني وأبعاد وراء التحريم بحد ذاته، وذلك لتنشأة شعب الله وتنميته الروحية وتحضيره للإلهيات التي ستظهر بظهور المسيح.

وهذا واضح في كلام السيد المسيح أن نجاسة الإنسان لا تأتي مما يدخل الفم، إي من الأكل، بل مما يخرج منه أي كلام التجديف على الله وكلام الكراهية بين الناس والشتيمة والنميمة...

وبما أن اليهود كانوا لا يزالون يعتبرون بأن النجاسة تدخل الإنسان من خلال الطعام، أعطى الرب لهامة رسله -بطرس- رؤية ليفهم هذا الكلام.

واليك الإقتباس من سفر الإعمال الأصحاح 10 يمكنك الضغط عليه لو حبيتي تطلعي على البقية:

[Q-BIBLE]
9 ثُمَّ فِي الْغَدِ فِيمَا هُمْ يُسَافِرُونَ وَيَقْتَرِبُونَ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ *صَعِدَ بُطْرُسُ عَلَى السَّطْحِ لِيُصَلِّيَ نَحْوَ السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ.*
10 *فَجَاعَ كَثِيراً وَاشْتَهَى أَنْ يَأْكُلَ*. وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ يُهَيِّئُونَ لَهُ *وَقَعَتْ عَلَيْهِ غَيْبَةٌ* 11 *فَرَأَى السَّمَاءَ مَفْتُوحَةً* وَإِنَاءً نَازِلاً عَلَيْهِ مِثْلَ مُلاَءَةٍ عَظِيمَةٍ مَرْبُوطَةٍ بِأَرْبَعَةِ أَطْرَافٍ وَمُدَلاَّةٍ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 
12 *وَكَانَ فِيهَا كُلُّ دَوَابِّ الأَرْضِ وَالْوُحُوشِ وَالزَّحَّافَاتِ وَطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ*. 
13 وَصَارَ إِلَيْهِ صَوْتٌ: *«قُمْ يَا بُطْرُسُ اذْبَحْ وَكُلْ».* 
14 فَقَالَ بُطْرُسُ: «*كَلاَّ يَا رَبُّ* *لأَنِّي لَمْ آكُلْ قَطُّ شَيْئاً دَنِساً أَوْ نَجِساً».* 
15 فَصَارَ إِلَيْهِ أَيْضاً صَوْتٌ ثَانِيَةً: «*مَا طَهَّرَهُ اللهُ لاَ تُدَنِّسْهُ أَنْتَ!»* 
16* وَكَانَ هَذَا عَلَى ثَلاَثِ مَرَّاتٍ ثُمَّ ارْتَفَعَ الإِنَاءُ أَيْضاً إِلَى السَّمَاءِ.* [/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## أَمَة (9 أكتوبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> *شكراً اخي شمس الحق على الاجابه لكن لي سؤال *
> *مثلا لحم الخنزير يقول العهد القديم *
> *و الخنزير لانه يشق ظلفا و يقسمه ظلفين لكنه لا يجتر فهو نجس لكم "اللآويين *
> *اي انه ذكر في هذا النص ان لحم الخنزير نجس وهنا السيد المسيح يقول (مَا طَهَّرَهُ اللهُ لاَ تُدَنِّسْهُ أَنْتَ)*
> *و الخنزير نجس و ليس طاهر لانه النص يقول انه نجس هل يوجد نص يقول ان لحم الخنزير مثلا طاهر و غير نجس لانك قلت انه يقصد با ما طهره الله ما اعلن الله عنه انه طاهر او يأمر به الله ان نفعله *


 
كنت اتوقع منك مثل هذا السؤال وانا اكتب ردي الذي جاء مطابقا لرد الأخ المبارك *شمس الحق. *وهذا ليس بشيء غريب علينا نحن المسيحيين لأن الروح القدس - روح الله الواحد- يسكن فينا وهو الذي يتكلم فينا ايضا.

أقرائي تفسير اللاويين في المنتدى لتفهمي أبعاد تحريم أكل لحم الخنزير وما هو المعنى المقصود من "يشق ظلفا" و "لا يشق ظلفا"

واليك الرابط

http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Leviticus/11


----------



## انصار المصطفى (9 أكتوبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> أختي *أنصار المصطفى*
> 
> إستنتاجك سليم أن بقول السيد المسيح اصبحت الأشياء التي كانت *تعتبر* نجسة في العهد القديم غير نجسة ومحللة.
> 
> ...


 
شكراً اختي امه على التوضيح
لكن انا كنت ابحث حول سؤالي ووجدت ان  المسيح كان يريد ان  يوبخ الكتبة والفريسيين على الإلتفات للأمور الثانوية بينما ينسون الجوهر و لم يقصد ان يحلل النجس هل هذا صحيح ؟

 وَبَاطِلاً يَعْبُدُونَنِي وَهُمْ يُعَلِّمُونَ تَعَالِيمَ هِيَ وَصَايَا النَّاسِ. 
8 لأَنَّكُمْ تَرَكْتُمْ وَصِيَّةَ اللَّهِ وَتَتَمَسَّكُونَ بِتَقْلِيدِ النَّاسِ: غَسْلَ الأَبَارِيقِ وَالْكُؤُوسِ وَأُمُوراً أُخَرَ كَثِيرَةً مِثْلَ هَذِهِ تَفْعَلُونَ». 
9 ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «حَسَناً! رَفَضْتُمْ وَصِيَّةَ اللَّهِ لِتَحْفَظُوا تَقْلِيدَكُمْ. 
10 لأَنَّ مُوسَى قَالَ: أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ وَمَنْ يَشْتِمُ أَباً أَوْ أُمّاً فَلْيَمُتْ مَوْتاً. 
11 وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَقُولُونَ: إِنْ قَالَ إِنْسَانٌ لأَبِيهِ أَوْ أُمِّهِ: قُرْبَانٌ أَيْ هَدِيَّةٌ هُوَ الَّذِي تَنْتَفِعُ بِهِ مِنِّي 
12 فَلاَ تَدَعُونَهُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ يَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً لأَبِيهِ أَوْ أُمِّهِ. 
13 مُبْطِلِينَ كَلاَمَ اللَّهِ بِتَقْلِيدِكُمُ الَّذِي سَلَّمْتُمُوهُ. وَأُمُوراً كَثِيرَةً مِثْلَ هَذِهِ تَفْعَلُونَ». 
14 ثُمَّ دَعَا كُلَّ الْجَمْعِ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «اسْمَعُوا مِنِّي كُلُّكُمْ وَافْهَمُوا. 
15 لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ مِنْ خَارِجِ الإِنْسَانِ إِذَا دَخَلَ فِيهِ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُنَجِّسَهُ لَكِنَّ الأَشْيَاءَ الَّتِي تَخْرُجُ مِنْهُ هِيَ الَّتِي تُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ. 
16 إِنْ كَانَ لأَحَدٍ أُذْنَانِ لِلسَّمْعِ فَلْيَسْمَعْ». 
17 وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ مِنْ عِنْدِ الْجَمْعِ إِلَى الْبَيْتِ سَأَلَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ عَنِ الْمَثَلِ. 
18 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَفَأَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً هَكَذَا غَيْرُ فَاهِمِينَ؟ أَمَا تَفْهَمُونَ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا يَدْخُلُ الإِنْسَانَ مِنْ خَارِجٍ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُنَجِّسَهُ 
19 لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَدْخُلُ إِلَى قَلْبِهِ بَلْ إِلَى الْجَوْفِ ثُمَّ يَخْرُجُ إِلَى الْخَلاَءِ وَذَلِكَ يُطَهِّرُ كُلَّ الأَطْعِمَةِ». 
20 ثُمَّ قَالَ: «إِنَّ الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الإِنْسَانِ ذَلِكَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ. 
21 لأَنَّهُ مِنَ الدَّاخِلِ مِنْ قُلُوبِ النَّاسِ تَخْرُجُ الأَفْكَارُ الشِّرِّيرَةُ: زِنىً فِسْقٌ قَتْلٌ


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*



			لكن انا كنت ابحث حول سؤاليووجدت ان المسيح كان يريد ان يوبخ الكتبة والفريسيين على الإلتفات للأمور الثانوية بينما ينسون الجوهر و لم يقصد ان يحلل النجس هل هذا صحيح ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم ، هو كان يقصد ان يوبخ اليهود ، لكن طبعا كلامه يحمل معنى ان كل هذا لم يعد نجسا
فليس أكل (اطلاقا) ينجس ، بل الخطية هي التي تنجس الانسان*


----------



## جندي المسيح (10 أكتوبر 2010)

yes thank you


----------



## أَمَة (10 أكتوبر 2010)

عزيزتي
صدقيني انك اقدر المجهود الذي تقومين به لتفهمي المعنى.... 
إذ أنه* ليس من السهل* *أن يفهم* *إنسان* عاش كل عمره *هو وأباؤه واجداده وأسلافه* (_مثل اليهودي والمسلم اليوم_) على شريعة عرف من خلالها* معنى واحد* *للنجاسة* وهو *المعنى المادي، *أن هذه النجاسة لا تؤثر من قريب أو من بعيد على الطهارة الروحية.  

وقد أحسن الأخ المبارخ Jesus son في رده الموجز: " *فليس أكل (اطلاقا) ينجس ، بل الخطية هي التي تنجس الانسان* "

دعينا نعود مجددا لبعض الأيات من مشاركتك التي تبين أن  السيد المسيح *لم يكن*   (( يريد ان يوبخ الكتبة والفريسيين على الإلتفات للأمور الثانوية بينما ينسون الجوهر)) بل كان يريد أن يؤكد لهم أن *الأكل لا ينجس. *فهو يقول لهم في الأية 14 بصيغة الأمر " *اسْمَعُوا مِنِّي كُلُّكُمْ وَافْهَمُوا*" وتابع في أية 15 " *لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ* *......* *يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُنَجِّسَهُ*   " وهذا يعني ليس شيئ إطلاقاً قادر أن ينجس الإنسان.
[Q-BIBLE] 
14 ثُمَّ دَعَا كُلَّ الْجَمْعِ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «*اسْمَعُوا مِنِّي كُلُّكُمْ وَافْهَمُوا.* 
15 لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ مِنْ خَارِجِ الإِنْسَانِ إِذَا دَخَلَ فِيهِ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُنَجِّسَهُ لَكِنَّ الأَشْيَاءَ الَّتِي تَخْرُجُ مِنْهُ هِيَ الَّتِي تُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ.[/Q-BIBLE]

وبعد أن أنهى كلامه الى الكتبة والفريسيين دخل البيت، وتلاميذه سألوه عن المثل لأنهم لم يفهموا  ( _هم لم يستلموا الروح القدس بعد الذي حل عليهم بعد صعود المسيح الى السماء بعشرة أيام_)..... فرد عليهم مؤنبا " *أَفَأَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً هَكَذَا غَيْرُ فَاهِمِينَ؟* " وكمل مؤكدا لهم ما قاله للكتبة والفريسيين: " *أَمَا تَفْهَمُونَ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا يَدْخُلُ الإِنْسَانَ مِنْ خَارِجٍ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُنَجِّسَهُ* "

[Q-BIBLE] 
17 وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ مِنْ عِنْدِ الْجَمْعِ إِلَى الْبَيْتِ سَأَلَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ عَنِ الْمَثَلِ. 
18 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَفَأَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً هَكَذَا غَيْرُ فَاهِمِينَ؟ أَمَا تَفْهَمُونَ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا يَدْخُلُ الإِنْسَانَ مِنْ خَارِجٍ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُنَجِّسَهُ [/Q-BIBLE]
 
وشرح لهم لماذا، قائلا: " *لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَدْخُلُ إِلَى قَلْبِهِ*  "  
"  *بَلْ إِلَى الْجَوْفِ ثُمَّ يَخْرُجُ إِلَى الْخَلاَءِ*  "
" *وَذَلِكَ يُطَهِّرُ كُلَّ الأَطْعِمَةِ* "

[Q-BIBLE] 
19 لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَدْخُلُ إِلَى قَلْبِهِ بَلْ إِلَى الْجَوْفِ ثُمَّ يَخْرُجُ إِلَى الْخَلاَءِ وَذَلِكَ يُطَهِّرُ كُلَّ الأَطْعِمَةِ».[/Q-BIBLE]
 
*أكد السيد المسيح* في شرحه لتلاميذه *معنى حرفية كلامه*.... *وقد أكده* كذلك* لبطرس* بعد صعوده *في الرؤيا* التي أظهرها له التي ذكرتها لك من سفر الأعمال.


ولك سلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل ، يحفظ قلبك وافكارك ، ويحررها لمعرفة مجد الله في يسوع المسيح​


----------

